# I’d like to forget, but I don’t remember what



## Kraus

Hi everybody!

  This sentence is taken from an Italian song by Caputo (“Vorrei dimenticare, ma non ricordo cosa”). Does it already exist in other languages or can we translate it here for the first time?

  Thanks de antemano pour votre ajutor.


----------



## DrWatson

I have no idea if this song has already been translated into Finnish by someone, but I'll just translate it word word for word.

*Haluaisin unohtaa mutten muista mitä.*


----------



## Kraus

Kiitos!


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
忘れたいけど、何のことだか覚えてない。
wasure tai kedo, nan-no kotoda-ka oboete nai.


----------



## Outsider

The phrase does not exist in Portuguese, that I know, but it's easily translated.

_Queria esquecer, mas não me recordo o quê._


----------



## jazyk

Wouldn't it be

Queria esquecer, mas não recordo o quê.

or 

Queria esquecer, mas não me recordo do quê ?


----------



## Kraus

*Arigato and obrigado! *I'll have a try in other languages: 

Spanish: "Quisiera olvidar, pero no me acuerdo qué"
French: "Je voudrais oublier, mais je ne me rappelle pas quoi"
German: "Ich würde vergessen, aber ich erinnere mich nicht an was"
Romanian: "Aş vrea să uit, dar nu-mi amintesc de ce"

Please correct my mistakes!


----------



## avalon2004

GREEK
I'm not too sure how to translate "what" in this sentence, but I'm guessing it's something like this:
*Θα ήθελα να ξεχάσω, αλλά τι ακριβώς **δεν (το) θύμαμαι**.
*_[tha íthela na ksecháso, alá ti akrivós dhe thymáme]_


----------



## Kraus

Ευχαριστώ Avalon!


----------



## avalon2004

Non c'è di che.


----------



## Etcetera

*In Russian*:
Я хотел(а) бы забыть, но не помню, что.
Ya hotel(a) by zabyt', no ne pomnyu, chto.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Wouldn't it be
> 
> Queria esquecer, mas não recordo o quê.
> 
> or
> 
> Queria esquecer, mas não me recordo do quê ?


You're quite right! Thanks for the correction, Jazyk.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Kraus said:


> *Arigato and obrigado! *I'll have a try in other languages:
> 
> Spanish: "Quisiera olvidar, pero no me acuerdo qué"
> French: "Je voudrais oublier, mais je ne me rappelle pas quoi"
> German: "Ich würde vergessen, aber ich erinnere mich nicht an was"
> Romanian: "Aş vrea să uit, dar nu-mi amintesc de ce"
> 
> Please correct my mistakes!


 
Very well written Kraus! Puoi parlare rumeno e ti ammiro, perché il maggior parte degli italiani non vogliono insegnare la lingua rumena! But instead of "*de ce*", maybe it should be only "*ce*". "*De ce*" means because, another alternative would be "*despre ce*"

 robbie


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hmmm, it must be: *Unutmak isterim, ama neyi unutacağımı hatırlamıyorum.*


----------



## Kraus

Thanks you all (or rather, большое спасибо, mulţumesc frumos şi pentru corectare and teşekkür ederim) and good night!


----------



## Whodunit

Kraus said:


> German: "Ich würde vergessen, aber ich erinnere mich nicht an was"


 
It's correct grammarwise, but it would be better to rephrase it like this:

Ich würde gerne vergessen, doch ich weiß nicht mehr, was.


----------



## Kraus

Vielen Dank für die Verbesserung!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
Želeo/la bih da zaboravim, ali se ne sećam šta.
Желео/ла бих да заборавим, али се не сећам шта.


----------



## linguist786

*HINDI:*

मैं भूलना चाहता हूँ लेकिन मुझे याद नहीं क्या
(Mai bhoolnaa chaahtaa hooN lekin mujhe yaad nahiiN kyaa)

*URDU:*

ميں بهولنا چهاہتا ہوں ليكن مجهے ياد نہيں كيا
(Mai bhoolnaa chaahtaa hooN lekin mujhe yaad nahiiN kyaa)​ 
*GUJARATI:*

મને ભૂલવું છે પણ મને યાદ નથી શુ
(Manay bhoolvu Che, paN manay yaad nathi shu)

and I'm going to guess at the *Arabic*!:

أود أن أنسي ولكن لا أذكر ماذا
awaddu an ansii walaakin laa adhkuru maadhaa

probably wrong, but oh well! - wait for natives


----------



## kanojo_

Slovene:

Želim si pozabit, a nevem kaj.


----------



## susanb

Catalan:
Voldria oblidar, però no recordo què.


----------



## optimistique

Dutch:

*Ik zou het graag willen vergeten, maar ik kan me niet meer herinneren wat het is.*

OR

*Ik zou het graag willen vergeten, maar ik weet niet meer wat het is.*


----------



## Kraus

Thank you everybody! Here's four other languages:

*Polish*“Chciałbym zapomnieć, ale nie pamiętam czego”  *
Hungarian *:“Szeretnék felejteni, de nem emlékezem mit”
*Lithuanian: *“Norėčiau užmiršti, bet neprisimenu ko”
*Czech*: “Chtěl bych zapomenout, ale si nepamatuje čeho”


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> and I'm going to guess at the *Arabic*!:
> 
> أود أن أنسى ولكني لا أتذكر ماذا
> awaddu an ansa walaakinni laa atadhakkaru maadhaa
> 
> probably wrong, but oh well! - wait for natives


 The change is blue is only a stylistic suggestion.


kanojo_ said:


> Slovene:
> 
> Želim si pozabit, a nevem kaj.


 If it's anything like Czech and Polish (which it probably is), "nevem" means "I don't know," which is not the same as "I don't remember."


----------



## Whodunit

I can't speak for Polish or Czech, but in German it sounds much better and more natural with "I don't know anymore."


----------



## betulina

Kraus said:


> Spanish: "Quisiera olvidar, pero no me acuerdo qué"



I think in Spanish it should be "quisiera olvidar, pero no me acuerdo de qué" o bien "quisiera olvidar, pero no recuerdo qué".


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :  Mein bhoolna chahta hoon magar yaad nahi kya (bhulaoon) !
In Malayalam : Markanum ninDu, pakeshey endavo markanDey!


----------



## linguist786

Macta, it would be better if you looked at previous posts and see if Hindi was already done (which it was, by me - post #19). If you thought something was incorrect, you should have then quoted me to discuss 

It doesn't seem we have any disagreements though - except for "maghar" and "lekin"


----------



## Kotlas

Kraus said:


> This sentence is taken from an Italian song by Caputo (“Vorrei dimenticare, ma non ricordo cosa”). Does it already exist in other languages or can we translate it here for the first time?


This song was performed in Sanremo and recorded for an album in 1989.
In 1988 Leonard Cohen had performed and recorded his song "I can't forget" which had this line: "I can't forget, but I don't remember what."
So a considerable part of this thread's title sentence had existed in its English version for about a year before it was sung in Italian by Sergio Caputo.


----------



## Encolpius

Kraus said:


> *Hungarian *:“Szeretnék felejteni, de nem emlékezem mit”
> *Czech*: “Chtěl bych zapomenout, ale si nepamatuje čeho”



The Hungarian sentence is grammatically right, the Czech one is wrong.

I'd say in Hungarian: Szeretném elfelejteni, de nem emlékszém rá, hogy mit.
But I think this one is even idiomatic: Szeretném elfelejteni, de nem tudom, hogy mit. (--but I do not know what), I am not sure, how idiomatic the Italian sentence is.


----------

